# Lund Snipe



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

These are pictures of a Lund Snipe. One of the best late season, ice breaking waterfowl boats I have ever been around. Scoots right along with a 10 hp behind it. I have received a few emails from members wanting to see what one looks like so here it is. Not for sale.


----------



## gboyd242 (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks like an awesome boat. I wish I had one


----------



## FILSON FREAK (Aug 28, 2007)

My hunting party has three Lund Snipe boats. Mine is rigged with a reinforced transom and a Beavertail with 6 hp Honda. That is a great setup it is like four wheel drive of the boating community. This is mandatory for Minnesota hunting. Land of Private Propetry "KEEP OUT!" and all you have is water to hunt. Yeah it is a very well built boat. Nice Boat! :beer:


----------

